# Trail Kiosk - Where to purchase???



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

The town I live in has a small 6 mile mtb trail. A group of us riders have put in some sweat and tears revitalizing the trails, etc. etc. 

Met with the town parks and recs folks today and they are willing to purchase a trail kiosk for us. They had one little flyer that had a few examples but no real contact or suggested comany to purchase one. The director would like something that is made of composit material with shatter proof plexi-glass information board. I have googled till my eyes hurt. I have seen a lot of examples of kiosk on this forum - most of which are PT wood, which he doesn't want.

Does anyone have an idea of a company that makes a kit, something we can buy, pour footings, stick our map in and call it a day? They are willing to put a couple thousand dollars in the cost of the kiosk.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

No. The cost of a composite kiosk is going to be comparable to a longer lasting and much stronger metal kiosk. And rarely does anyone want to spend that much on a kiosk.

If hearts are set on composites, just hire someone locally to build it. Kiosks are not so complicated that the average joe that knows how to work with wood can't build a decent enough one for you.

Pony up for Lexan for the glass. Build it strong, kids don't know how to do anything but throw rocks at everything they see.


----------



## old_MTBer (Feb 16, 2014)

Rockart Signs has buy it then install it kiosks.
OUR PRODUCTS

A nearby Corps of Engineers site had a local contractor build this one.


----------



## bespoke (Sep 22, 2005)

You said they're not interested in PT wood, but you could probably have someone build one out of whatever you want.
One of our members is a carpenter and he took a look at some of the kiosks the local Greenways group has on their trails, bought the materials and built it in a couple of hours. Our grant was $3500 for the materials to build 4 kiosks, and that also included 50 carsonite posts, so they weren't that expensive. A couple of thousand for one seems quite high.


----------



## UncleTrail (Sep 29, 2007)

You can build one for a couple hundred.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Emailed Rockart last week with no reply. I quess I will call them this week and try to get someone on the horn. 

The director spent money a few years back on a PT kiosk to be built with a plexiglass over it. I'm not sure who built it, but it seemed to be pretty shody construction. Basically it was destroyed by vandals pretty quick like. He is dead set wanting metal, composite, whatever it takes for it to withstand the normal vandal type activities.

Our trail is out of sight with no neighboring homes, etc about 1/2 mile walk from downtown. It sees it's shared of vandals, whinos, kids smoking weed, etc, etc. This year someone untied roping in the parking area, tied it to a big green dumpster and drug it down the road with their car taking out mail boxes etc. Hard to conceive of some of the idiots wanting to destroy things.

Thanks for all your replys - any other prebuilt kiosk suppliers??


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a sweet timber framed kiosk kit from Vermont. Trailhead Kiosks | Vermont Timber Frame Company: TimberHomes LLC - Vershire, Vermont


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Quick Google search for metal trail kiosk produced this and hundreds of others.

Kiosks - Vacker Signs Inc. - Park Signs by a Park Professional - Roseville, MN |

2nd picture top row.

Or a little further down you can buy a kiosk kit. Just add the roof.

However I think a properly built wooden kiosk with 6x6s for the uprights and crosses would be stronger than the aluminum kits above.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Go to any metal fab shop with a pic of one you like. Any design made from wood could be reproduced in steel. It will be very heavy and tough. Or build a solid one from wood.

I built this last year for about $500 in materials. The uprights are 4x6's with a 4x4 sistered to the bottom of the legs. The center is a 4x8 sheet of stainless steel mesh. This way we can add and remove signs as things change. Its not completely vandal proof, but its pretty solid. You would really have to be trying to destroy it.


----------

